# International Cards



## Budshaman (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello all!:hubba:

I am having a difficult time finding a prepaid card of some "kind" to use for an online payment to the attitude..green dot I tried and wont work..I called my bank and they say they cant authorize my debit for any purchase outside of US.  
Any insight into the matter would be appreciated, I have searched the forum and online to no avail.
BudShaman


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 25, 2011)

walmart card...... 3.00 to load....... you'll have to wait for the card with your name on it to come in mail....... the one you get when you first start from off the shelf won't let me pay internationally...... but the one that came in mail with name on it does. goodluck joining the fly high club.


----------

